# Current Projects



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like threads like this :drum:

My current projects. Im getting the 32 Kromski RH Loom. I decided maybe it would be good to have a little loom to do test projects, string & color combos. All you need to get started, for $129. So I got the little Ashford Sample it Loom from my LYS yesterday. :rock:

I wanted it to look older so stained it with a darker rub on wax. I forgot the Heddle though :hysterical:

While I was there I couldn't resist the Mountain Colors Targhee!
Its so yummy!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB, you do realize you are self-enabling. ound:

Looks like bunches of fun!!! And that fiber is so yummy!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> you do realize you are self-enabling


 I know, I know :hysterical::hysterical:

I already don't regret it  It takes some effort to get warped. :rock:
I would hate to have to learn the basics, or obvious on a 32 :hair :run:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

When will you get your Kromski? Do you have a tracking number?? What are you going to make on the Ashford loom?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Tuesday! Im just goofing around on the Ashford.
I want to try different thread combos.

Its going to be my main experimental loom. 
Will probably do washcloths, scarves & things like that on it, if I want to make something.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pearl, are you using the direct warping method? If not it is a must learn, must do method, super easy too! http://youtu.be/fa1WrHOTjxY


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes!. I warped to that vid yesterday. Darn that girl, she makes it look so easy!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Maybe this is a silly question, do you leave the warp tight when your not weaving? 

I don't usually leave tension on my wheels & am wondering if its the same with the looms?

Tia


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I leave it tight. I have had problems with my tension not being even if I loosen it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Svenska!

Just messing with it, I can get the tension as tight, or tighter, after I loosen it.
Thats kinda what got me curious about it.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Strangely satisfying ..........


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

There are 2 great videos on warping the RHL which uses a continuous warp. 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa1WrHOTjxY[/ame]
Check it out. Saves a lot of time. 

Here's another - saves a lot of space!:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD6EmqEW_gI[/ame]


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Osiris, that video with the green and white warp is how I learned to warp my rh loom. I've watched several and that's the best one I've seen. I've had rh looms now for just over two years and started out watching that video before I ever even tried putting on the first warp.

Pearl, it's worth watching, many times. Even though I've watched it probably 20 times I still warped a rh loom backward - twice - a few months ago and couldn't for the life of me figure out what I'd done wrong. I rewatched that video and saw my mistake almost immediately. 

I have to admit that I'm way more fond of floor looms than rh looms, but my floor looms have been in storage for almost a year so the rh loom has been all I've had. It's been good to have, too, and I've learned to really enjoy working and weaving on this last one.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

featherbottoms said:


> Osiris, that video with the green and white warp is how I learned to warp my rh loom. I've watched several and that's the best one I've seen. I've had rh looms now for just over two years and started out watching that video before I ever even tried putting on the first warp.


That's exactly what I did with my table loom. I watched the Ashford video about 10 times before I built a warping board and decided to go for it! ;-) Only been messing with weaving since April but I've learned a lot in those 4 months. I have the Davison and Dixon books and Osterkamp warping with a paddle book (ugh!) Don't think I'll ever master that! Just ordered the Laura Fry dvd on wet finishing. 

This time I used an improvised valet (trapeze) with weighted water jugs! Worked SOOOO much better. Had to clamp this little loom down, but it worked!


----------

